# Mossberg O/U?



## Canebrake (Apr 15, 2009)

Anybody have any experience with the Mossberg "Reserve Series" O/U in 20 or 28 gauge?  I can't justify spending $2,000+ on a Citori or even remington that I know I will scratch up in the quail and rabbit bushes.  Although a new or used Browning sure would be nice!  At the same time the only Mossberg I've ever owned had a disfunctional safety so I'm not the biggest fan.

They are definitely better known for their turkey guns and not their upland O/U so I was wondering if ya'll had any experience with them?


----------



## Nitro (Apr 15, 2009)

There are used Citoris out there for $800.00 and less if you look long enough. 

I wouldn't recommend a Mossberg O/U (although there will be plenty of folks on here soon who will)......


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Apr 15, 2009)

I second the above. The few Mossberg o/u s I have held felt clumsy, heavy and the break action was tight as all get out.  I was not impressed at all.  You can find citoris for under 1000.00 if you look.  But even if you can't find one, do what I do if I see a gun I really want, and now is the good time to do it, put it on lay-a-way.  I have a couple of nice o/us on lay-a-way now and you really don't feel the pain.  Heck, I make payments in the ammount I might spend on a good weekend of drinking in bars and it keeps me out of bars by buying a shotgun, that is what I use to sale it to my lil lady. I will have two fine shotguns, without the hang over. It also gives you an excuse to go to your local sporting goods shop on a regular basis.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh yeah, one thing you can do is post a want add on the GON classifieds board and you would be suprised with how many folks will respond.  I was looking for a shotgun for my lil lady a little while back and I averaged about 5 offers a day from folks wanting to sale me either citoris, red labels or berreta o/u s at some good prices.  I needed a very short pull for my gf and eventually found her a nice shotgun.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah, I'm also a proponent of going ahead and buying a quality gun.  If you buy right the first time you won't have ever buy again if you don't want to.  Still, that all depends on how much you're going to hunt with it and how much comfort you're willing to do without.

chances are the mossberg will function fine throughout its lifetime unless you are a serious clay shooter and put thousands of rounds through it.

still, a quality firearm doesn't have to break the bank.  Miroku is the company that builds Citoris for Browning, yet their own guns (which are basically identical to Citoris) go for much less.  Charles Daly also imported guns by Miroku and these are great quality guns and can be bought for way less than $1000.

or you could PM Weagle on here.  He swears by those old Marlin Model 90's.  They can be bought for $400-500 all day long.


----------



## COUNTRY-BUMPKIN (Apr 15, 2009)

We got one of each we rabbit hunt with good gun and
good service.I don't think it would be a 400 shell a day
gun but great huntin' gun.


----------



## hummdaddy (Apr 15, 2009)

i won this mossberg international (silver series)at the NWTF banquet... feels great as far as balance and all goes , the break is still tight , but i have yet to shoot or put it through any workouts


----------



## easbell (Apr 15, 2009)

If you are near an Academy Sports go in and ask about the Yildiz. They are made in Turkey and imported only by Academy. The company makes very nice guns that are sold throughout Europe. www.yildizshotgun.com

I have had a 12 and 20 ga. for about 2 years. They point a LOT like my Red Label. I was able to find one with some nice fiddleback wood but you have to look through what they have on hand.I know of a store in Macon, Augusta and Watkinsville but there may be others.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a solution. Buy a Miroku built Charles Daly. These guns were made in the 60s and 70s. Miroku is the company that builds the Browning Citoris, Cynergy, A-bolt, etc. 

They can be had for $500-$700 for a 12ga and $600-$800 for a 20ga. They will last as long as any Winchester, Beretta, or Browning. And they beat the Mossberg, or other new imports, with a stick.

Search gunroker.com.

Good luck!

Adam


----------



## whithunter (Apr 15, 2009)

A buddy of mine has a mossberg 28ga.  He has had a lot of trouble out of it.  It will sometimes shoot both barrels at the same time.


----------



## easbell (Apr 17, 2009)

Used shotguns are always a good option. I've seen them on this site an others for what I would consider to be great deals.


----------



## GSPoindexter (Apr 22, 2009)

I got a used Mossberg Onyx reserve for $450, great gun for the price.


----------



## Canebrake (Apr 22, 2009)

GSPoindexter said:


> I got a used Mossberg Onyx reserve for $450, great gun for the price.



That is a 12 Ga. right....or do they make them in 20???  Send me picture if you don't mind!  Whereabout in Lithia are you?  My folks live there and I'm back there almost every weekend.......How many dogs do you keep over there?


----------



## Wacenturion (Apr 27, 2009)

coveyrise90 said:


> I have a solution. Buy a Miroku built Charles Daly. These guns were made in the 60s and 70s. Miroku is the company that builds the Browning Citoris, Cynergy, A-bolt, etc.
> 
> They can be had for $500-$700 for a 12ga and $600-$800 for a 20ga. They will last as long as any Winchester, Beretta, or Browning. And they beat the Mossberg, or other new imports, with a stick.
> 
> ...



Boy....I second that.  Great guns and greatly underpriced.  I have an early 60's Miroku built Daly in 28 gauge......six pounds....zero ozs.  Bored skeet and skeet..... tremendous upland bird gun behind good pointing dogs.  Many felt these Miroku guns were every bit as good as their Browning counterparts back in the 60's......and I agree.


----------



## jb115 (Apr 27, 2009)

*My experience*

Is...you get what you pay for.  I have never had any experience with a mossberg o/u.  I have just not been impressed with the autoloaders.  But, that is just my opinion...

 I started looking for an o/u a couple of years ago.  I looked at everything on the market and bought a Browning Citori White Lightning...if you do some shopping around, you can find a good shotgun for a reasonable price.  I chose the Browning over a Berretta because it just felt better and suited my eye...I love to shoot it.  Heading out for some sporting clays this weekend.

Now, if budget is the issue, look at a Lanber.  They are made in Spain and have a good reputation.  There was an article about them in a recent Field and Stream.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 28, 2009)

This is a 12 Ga but its a great price and has some gorgeous furniture.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=340550&highlight=miroku


----------



## howl (Apr 28, 2009)

easbell said:


> If you are near an Academy Sports go in and ask about the Yildiz. They are made in Turkey and imported only by Academy. The company makes very nice guns that are sold throughout Europe. www.yildizshotgun.com



+1 Not built for heavy use on the range, but the Yildiz are cast neutral and make good guns for hunting. The warranty is covered by Briley. If you have a problem, Academy will ship it to Briley for you.

Another option is a Lanber. Those are cast for right-handers. There's a shop in Perry that keeps them. 

btw, shotgunworld.com is a great place for reviews on less-known shotguns.


----------



## Luke0927 (Apr 28, 2009)

For a no frills bird killing gun how are the Ruger O/U?  Im also looking for something that is reliable and has a good feel that I can kill birds with....I don't need engravings or the finest wood just something reliable and smooth....Right now i just use my Benelli 12g for everything but would like a decent O/U


----------

